# LA v VA



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all

Going to have a couple of months off  from our adoption journey as has been quite an experience!

Anyhow, I have contacted quite a few LA's in our area and they seem quite dismissive of our details,  and all of them said they have lots of adopters (??) without me telling them of our journey!!

But have contacted a couple of VA's and they all sound lovely and more caring.  I felt the "gut feeling" after an hours chat with one and their ofsted report is outstanding, can anyone else advise of changing from LA to VA was a better experience?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Dinks

I can't offer too much as at the very start of the journey, but have had two initial interviews, one with LA and one with VA.  I get what you mean about the 'feeling', I had it today with our VA SW.

The LA were lovely to chat to on the phone, but the experience with them was not overly positive.  We were crammed in  a small room and I couldn't sit with my DF, had my back to him! We were of course being assessed, but I found I was very aware of it as lady was quite formidable, and was giving 'worst case scenario' options a lot.  I understand that they need us to realise that this is a hard process and ensure we are committed, but I found it quite blunt at times and it certainly worried DF.  SW was quite harsh about our ages, being 'young' in her eyes and questioning whether we were ready.  Again, I understand the need for this, but it was an obvious issue throughout and it felt a bit hurtful that all we were offering was in vein as this was in her eyes a major problem as she felt we would want to try IVF again as we were in our 'fertile years'.  Never mind the emotional and financial implications.  We were not judged on our own merits.

That was 6 weeks ago and we haven't heard back with any yes or no, other than me chasing and being told to be 'patient'.  

So we looked into other options and went to a VA open day.  From getting a good feeling there we booked a home visit with their SW and she came today.  She was a breath of fresh air!  I am under no illusions that this won't be hard, and I know that we have a lot to overcome now, and throughout our future child's life.  But while she explained the same things we may face, the positivity and passion for this shone through and gave us such a good feeling that these people were right to support us through the most important journey we will ever face.  She fedback at each section the positives-our age being one(?!!) and discussed things that may be explored further and the reasons why.  She was upfront with a couple of things, and asked lots of questions, but said it was so she could ensure she could support these when feeding back to her manager.  All in all a very different experience.

Also she is ringing back before next Friday, so we have had open day, initial interview and feedback within 3 weeks with VA and are still waiting to hear from LA after our initial enquiry in Jan, and interview 6 weeks ago.  i know that VAs work very differently, and LAs have more ties and less money, but you cannot escape the feeling of what feels right for you.  Obviously this is only our experience and you will get great LAs and poorer VAs.  There is much variation and you do right to look around.

I have just caught up on your story and I am sorry you have been through so much.  It is inexcusable and I admire your strength to keep fighting.  You will have your family, masses of luck,

Lolly xxxxxx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we looked at VA and LA, the LA were ok but you never spoke to the same person twice, we then went to a VA info evening and got that gut feeling
there are only 5 SW at our VA and we have got to know them well
they were extremely supportive and held our hands through the process, our SW is there 24/7 we have her home number, land line mobile, and has been great
it took from info evening to LOs coming home it was 16mnths
i have recommended them to a colleague who has had her 5yr old home for 3mnths now her journey was 18mnths long
but we have older children 5 and 7 and wanted a sibling group
if it is a baby you are looking for then an LA is better for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

We have been to a VA info evening tonight and feel so so positive for the first time in a long while!!


They were absolutely lovely, in fact a SW talked to us for an hour and a half and was horrified by what we told her of our experience and basically was very down to earth, told us to take 3 months off and get our breath and call them in July if we wish to go with them, and at long last someone recognises that my previous losses (ie parent/divorce) equips me with more experience for an adopted child through a loss, our LA said that my losses were an issue ? 

VA all the way I think!!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We have gone with a VA after enquiring with a number of LA's and VA's. I have to say I am so pleased we shopped around so to speak and took our time deciding on an agency. Our VA have been fantastic so far and are living up to their reputation.

On the whole I find VA's to be the better choice. I dont doubt theirs some great LA's, however the social workers there are so stretched and have other jobs/targets/priorities etc and I questioned how much they would be there for US and do US right through the process. I have heard more horror stories of bad experiences, poor organisation etc from ppl who have gone with an LA. All the socail workers at our VA have worked for the same LA before getting their current jobs and say they would never go back to working for an LA, and I think that says it all. A happier social worker is going to provide a more positive experience, and work towards a more appropriate match; rather than rushing any match that will just have to do due to the pressures they are under. Well thats my take on it anyway where we are and from what ive been told 

The other point is LA's have always been favoured for the young children they have to place, however we've been told that the new time scales and pressures to get the young children placed ASAP mean that LA's are using applicants from VA's to home their children to get them out of the care system quickly, so I dont think that really applies anymore.

Hope that helps you make a decision. Its a little insight into how and why we made the decision that we did.
Good Luck
X


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

We opted for a VA because we found them to be a lot friendlier than any LA we spoke to. All LA's told us they have plenty of people waiting to adopt 'the perfect child/ren' and they would only accept us if we would consider older sibling groups or a child with disabilities we at the current time we don't think is right for us.

I found the LAs very hard work...but the VA we've opted for are amazing, and offered us a lot of reassurance during the initial home visit!

Good luck with whatever you decide x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

After making numerous calls to different LA'S our mind is made up to go with a VA we like. 
In fact it's the first one we saw 3 years ago and should have gone with our gut instinct then!  Anyhow we are going to take a few months break, have a holiday ready to start again late summer and hopefully will only be another year to be approved.

The VA's are just so different from our experience so far and actually make you feel wanted.

Some R & R required to build up our strength again!!


----------

